# Removing Chrome



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a Salvinos 1980 Monte Carlo and the chrome tree has real metal chrome on it instead of chrome plating and when I soaked it in bleach for a few days all it did was turn grey along with some green residue in a couple of spots. Some one said to put it in a tub of Simple green, not so sure it will work simply because it's suppose to remove acrylic paints but it takes for ever to remove the paint.
Any other ideas??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have used Super Clean to remove paint and chrome from both metal and plastic pieces. Is the tree you have metal too or plastic?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The tree is molded in polystyrene.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The only way I know how to remove metal plating is to reverse the plating process but with plastic you dont have the ability to create the necessary current.

I guess you could create the current across the chrome itself until it is gone? 

Google electro polishing and see if that is something you can do at home....


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

While the chrome will come off easily, the base coat used to attach it will often be as tough as paint. As milton suggests, or in a pinch, brake fluid. they are strong enough to loosen the paint, but not strong enough to melt the plastic underneath.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Visit your local Walmart and look for a product called "Purple Power", probably in the automotive section. I've only used it a few times, but overnight it stripped the parts down to bare styrene without any harm to the plastic. Wear the proper protective gear, i.e. rubber gloves and safety goggles/glasses. Let the parts soak in it, and after the chrome's gone clean them thoroughly (that Simple Green can now be put to good use) and let 'em dry.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I think I've heard of Purple Power but unfortunately I live in a very small studio, less than 200 square feet of floor space in a secure building which is just over 100 years old. I decided to try some MOLOTOW liquid chrome from a spray can but it looks more like dull aluminum.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the molotow I use in a pen style and as long as you just apply it, it is very shiny


----------

